# upload photo



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

How do I upload a photo on here


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Select "Go advanced" for more posting options, and there's a tab that looks like a paperclip, click on it, and just go from there and upload your pictures. Have fun.


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

or .... upload an image to an image hosting site like photobucket, tinypic, etc.,etc..








after clicking the little picture icon, youl get a little window asking you to enter the url of the image...
you can get the url by right clicking and selecting "properties" or "copy image location" or once uploaded to one of the sites above or similar, they provide you with links that you can use to share.


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

How do you post a Picture it's not working for me


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

sorry youre still having issues with that.
i made a quick and dirty video showing the steps.
here: http://youtu.be/JorCVR9ZojI


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for the video and your time I got it. sorry I kept missing a step now I know what to do thanks


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

glad to help.


----------

